# How to find a qualified equine Physiotherapist



## SheadonSaffron (16 January 2010)

This post is in reply to a question I regularly answer - how can you find a fully qualified, fully insured, equine physiotherapist (or 'back person')?  

There is a real problem here of a lack of regulation of title.  Although the title 'Physiotherapist' or 'Physical Therapist' is protected, as soon as you put another word in front of it, i.e. 'Veterinary Physiotherapist', or 'Equine Physiotherapist', or 'Animal Physiotherapist', the title is no longer protected.  Therefore absolutely anyone could set themselves up tomorrow as a Veterinary Physiotherapist!  You can read more about the law regarding this (and find a copy of the Veterinary Act and the Veterinary Surgery Exemptions Order) here:  http://www.holistichorsehelp.com/page3/page8/page8.html 

The Association of Chartered Physiotherapists in Animal Therapy (ACPAT) is a Clinical Interest Group of the Chartered Society of Physiotherapy.  Animal Physiotherapists registered with ACPAT are guaranteed to be fully qualified and fully insured.  Qualified means a minimum of 7yrs training - first doing a BSc degree in Physiotherapy, then practicing physiotherapy (generally in the NHS) for a minimum of 2yrs, then a further 2yrs qualifying (generally through the Royal Veterinary College) as an Animal Physiotherapist or Veterinary Physiotherapist.  This is the same length of time it takes to qualify as a vet!  

Veterinary consent is essential before physiotherapy is given to an animal, again see the information above relating to the law - many people aren't aware of this and unscrupulous practitioners take advantage of this.  I have even heard (posted on another forum) that your insurance is negated if you pay for treatment for your horse that is given without prior vet consent, although I'm not sure how true this is.

ACPAT has a website, www.acpat.org, where you can find details of your local Veterinary Physiotherapist.

Hope this helps,

Sue


----------



## HappyHooves (16 January 2010)

very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## rowy (28 February 2010)

Hi, I was looking into becoming a veterinary physiotherapist. I spoke to one of the teachers there who came to do my horses and she said you can enter with a degree in zoology/ equine science. 
I looked on the internet at the website and they said the same.

Am i getting confused or is this true?


----------



## Emmak12 (12 March 2010)

Hi, i thinking of becoming an equine physiotherapist and have also heard lots of different info too.

The problem is, the name Physiotherapist is protected, but as soon as you put another word in front of it, its no longer protected. A animal physio cant treat animal without it being refered to from a vet legally. 

Most equine physio's have done a human physio degree, 2 yrs in a hospital, and a further study of animal science. This is 7 yrs equivilent to that of a of a vet. They then can join ACPAT, Association of Chartered Physiotherapists in Animal Therapy. This is very well known amoungst the profession. 

However, now that physio is becoming more well known, there are various courses that provide courses. For example the College of Animal Physiotherapy http://www.animaltherapy.org/index2.html Just contact them for an info pack, they will email you one!

Now this one invites you to join IAAT.

However, due to having to treat those from a vet, it helps to have done a course or being registered with a organisation that the vets know, and that insurance companies will cover. 

The only orgainiasations that most insurance companies will cover is ACPAT, and NAVP. 

Now NAVP National Association of Veterinary Physiotherapists now provide a course through Harper adams Uni, which doesnt require a human phsyio degree. Only a animal/equine science degree! The latter is the one which i am currently studiying. http://www.navp.co.uk/  also go onto the harper site as more info on course is available there.
Although have heard due to it being new opened 2009, it is very hard to get onto, already over subscribed, but if its your passion go for it!

This one is the one that is prob the best bet as it is a veterinary Physiotherpay course and will prob have more status, and is part of NAVP which is covered by insurance companies. 

Its all very confusing, but hope this helps! 

XxEmmaxX


----------



## lizzieuk1 (20 March 2010)

don;t forget about us osteopaths as well, we have to train for at least 4 years full time for human qualification and then go on to train in animal/equine work! helped that i did 4 years at vet school first though


----------



## joe_carby (1 April 2010)

i am currently training at the college of animals therapy which is registered with the IAAT i will not be classed as a charter physiotherapist as i havent done human physio before the course. I previously did A level biology i have a diploma in animal managment and have chosen this course to be my chose career path. I have no wish to be classed as chartered as i have no wish to treat humans, the course i am on also trains people to become animal physio's after they have done human physio enabling them to be a chartered animal physio. Yet when it comes to the end of this course i have to prove my self to be of the same standard and competence as the other pupil who will be titled chartered.

I will still have to be insured and registered and follow all the other guidlines with regards to working with vets and referring. 

the majority of people who are not insured or qualified to class them selves as back specialists this is not a recognised title therefore doesnt no have any regulations to follow and is not answerable (sp) to a higher organisation. 

At the end of the day aslong as people have got their qualifications and got their insurance etc then that is the most important thing and im sure and reputable phsio will quite happily show you documentation to prove this. i know it wont bother me once im qualified. 

So after ive rambled on i guess in answer to your question. ASK THEM TO PROVE IT.


----------



## doghelper (4 June 2010)

Veterinary Physiotherapy is still an unknown quantity in that no regulatory body exists except perhaps the CSP, the parent body of ACPAT. Courses on offer in veterinary physiotherapy are similarly unchecked in that those who run them need not be qualified but self appointed and this applies to University Colleges as well as Correspondence courses. The standard of training has therefore to be judged by known quantities. The RVC course and the Nottingham Vet School Based courses both employ Chartered Physiotherapists as part of their teaching teams. Graduates of these courses are judged by known standards in the subject. Check on the qualifications and background in Veterinary Physiotherapy of any course you may be considering or therapist employed.


----------



## doghelper (4 June 2010)

Further to my last posting on here let me publically state that Insurance Companies will pay out to those therapists considered competent by the refering vet. Misinformation being put out by certain members of NAVP is totally untrue. Petplan does like to know if a member of an organisation and will pay out for any member of  ACPAT, IRVAP, NAVP and  IAAT if they state it on their claim forms. All of the rest just require veterinary referal of the therapist.


----------



## pedilia (9 June 2010)

Very helpful thread, just found a local physio so hopefully I can get my boy sorted!


----------



## lizzi2 (6 July 2010)

Know this is an old post - but check out Taranet Complementary Animal Therapies website at www.taranet.co.uk. 

It has a lot of info on there about different therapies, and if you want to find an complementary animal therapist near you, they'll try and give you contact details of one - I've used them before, and been helpful.


----------



## Tharg (7 July 2010)

For those in the Republic of Ireland below is a link to find local Chartered Equine Physiotherapists, these ones have trained to be human ones first and go on to futher study.

http://www.iscp.ie/component/option,com_news_portal/Itemid,97/


----------



## CMMB (23 August 2010)

doghelper said:



			The RVC course and the Nottingham Vet School Based courses both employ Chartered Physiotherapists as part of their teaching teams.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify the NAVP / Harper Adams course also has Chartered Physotherapists as part of the teaching team.


----------



## horseelady (26 August 2010)

Just what i was looking for, I've got 11 horses so this is very helpful. Lol


----------



## onemoretime (19 October 2010)

Just though I would say for anyone in the Kent, Surrey or Sussex areas Annemarie Bright from Felbridge is brilliant.  she has sorted my horse out where no other therapist could.  If you google her name you wil see her website.  She does humans as well.


----------



## bobb (2 February 2011)

Yes I agree that finding somebody qualified to practice as a Physiotherapist is confusing for animal owners! 

It is definitely safer/more sensible to use a Physiotherapist who first trained on Humans and who is still 'Chartered'(or an Osteopath who is human and animal trained and is 'GOSC registered'). 

Also the longer they've been in practice... the better they will be!

Also Chiropractor's have generally had a 5 year Human training in the UK, followed by a 1-2 year animal training within the UK before they can practice on animals. It is illegal for *anybody *to call themselves a Chiropractor and to work within the UK (even if they trained on an 'Animal Veterinary Chiropractic' course abroad) without having completed the Human training in full and joined the UK's 'GCC register'. Finding a qualified equine trained Chiropractor means that owners should check the Chiropractor they employ is 'GCC registered' first. Also most Animal Insurance companies will only refund fees for a 'practitioner' who has initially undergone a rigorous Human Physio/Chiro/Osteo training before training to treat Animals...........


----------



## emmachiro (8 February 2011)

Just to follow up on bobb's thread

McTimoney college is synonymous with chiropractic, but they are now doing a course in equine manipulation, which is open to those with 'animal experience'.  Graduates cannot call themselves chiropractors (because they aren't!), but use the word  McTimoney in their qualifications which will confuse a lot of people.

Veterinary chiropractors are either fully registered vets or chiropractors and use a different technique to McTimoney therapists/chiros.  Check out www.ivca.de

We really need to get these professions regulated, as a qualified human and vet chiro, it's sooooo frustrating to hear about all the 'back men/therapists' out there who are giving us a bad name!!  (Rant over, sorry!)


----------



## sally_trott (11 February 2011)

In response to Emma's thread:

I completely agree with Emma that the animal practice needs regulating.  I also agree that there are unqualified therapists that do give the industry a bad name and think it is important that those of us who are qualified, work together to ensure that lay persons understand this confusion.  

However, I would like to clear up some points Emma makes:

The McTimoney College offers an *MSc* in Animal Manipulation - for graduates of Equine Science, Animal Science, Veterinary Science, chiropractors, osteopaths or phyiotherapists.
Graduates of this course are qualified at post graduate MSc level and will have completed at least 6 years of education -  i.e. 3 years undergraduate degree then the 3 year post graduate MSc through the McTimoney College.

*McTimoney Animal Practitioners* do not call themselves chiropractors if they do not hold a human chiropractic qualification.  Under current legislation (Chiropractors Act 1994, sect 32), only practitioners who are registered with the General Chiropractic Council (GCC)  may legally use the title "Chiropractor" in the UK.  The GCC regulates those qualified in human chiropractic.

McTimoney Animal Practitioners are highly qualified professionals.  The McTimoney Animal Association (www.mctimoney-animal.org.uk) requires a standard of proficiency, code of conduct, proof of professional indemnity insurance and continuous professional development of its members.

If anyone reading this thread is interested in finding a local practitioner you can do so at www.mctimoney-animal.org.uk .  If you are interested in becoming a qualified animal practitioner, further information can be found at www.mctimoney-college.ac.uk


----------



## Danny Vet (1 July 2011)

Your vets will know the local qualified physiotherapists and be able to refer horses to them.  I often send horses to physiotherapists.  It's important to remember that a properly qualified physio will have done a human qualification, which takes 3 years, and then an additional equine one.  Don't confuse this will terms like "Equine Massage Therapist" etc as these are not the same as physiotherapy.


----------



## alsiola (10 July 2011)

Does it really matter whether a chiropractor is registered or not?  If they are registered then all it means is that they have dedicated more time and effort into studying absolute rubbish.
Physiotherapy is the only discipline with any scientific basis, so make sure you use one who is fully registered with ACPAT as above.


----------



## Cocoa (13 July 2011)

You *DO NOT* have to have done human physiotherapy to be a properly qualified, fully registered and insured veterinary physiotherapist anymore!


----------



## miss_wilson (14 August 2011)

I would always use a properly qualified ACPAT physiotherapist!


----------



## TopTotty (30 August 2011)

I am a fully qualified Equine Body Worker and would like to point out that no one can carry out any treatment to a horse without prior vet consent.  I check myself with the vets and do not leave it to the owner.


----------



## happytails (12 May 2012)

The title Chartered physiotherapist only refers to practice on humans....there is no such title as a "chartered animal or charteded veterinary physiotherapist". You can however become a chartered physio for humans who then later studies animal physio. So you could technically call yourself a chartered phsyio for humans only, who pracitices animal or veterinary physiotherapy. There is no charter for animal or veterinary physiotherapy. Also there are vets and vet nurses or vet science degree holders who become physios. I would trust them as much as I would a chartered human physio I would even trust someone who has lots of experience with animals and studied veterinary or animal physiotherapy. There is a chartered physio who was not very good at it with humans so decided to work on animals, I would not use them for my animals because I knew their background even with the fancy chartered title behind them. So chartered or unchartered you never know what you are getting. Best is a person who is a natural with animals...you will know them when you see them interact with your pet, chartered or unchartered.


----------



## H's mum (14 May 2012)

happytails said:



			The title Chartered physiotherapist only refers to practice on humans....there is no such title as a "chartered animal or charteded veterinary physiotherapist". You can however become a chartered physio for humans who then later studies animal physio. So you could technically call yourself a chartered phsyio for humans only, who pracitices animal or veterinary physiotherapy. There is no charter for animal or veterinary physiotherapy. Also there are vets and vet nurses or vet science degree holders who become physios. I would trust them as much as I would a chartered human physio I would even trust someone who has lots of experience with animals and studied veterinary or animal physiotherapy. There is a chartered physio who was not very good at it with humans so decided to work on animals, I would not use them for my animals because I knew their background even with the fancy chartered title behind them. So chartered or unchartered you never know what you are getting. Best is a person who is a natural with animals...you will know them when you see them interact with your pet, chartered or unchartered.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you - I think that this post has been unfair on people who work with horses who aren't physiotherapists (also agree with you about the term vet physio not being viable that this only refers to human physio)

I have used physiotherapists recommended by vets and seen absolutely no difference at all other than a big bill...  I have also seen other people work and seen VAST differences in the horse - So I agree it's the person and the person's experience/skill that you need to find - NOT just the title physio...
Kate x


----------

